# New puppy owner, drinking a necessary glass of wine.



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

I brought home my little trouble maker 1 month ago. I named him Bowie (80's kid, named after David Bowie from Labyrinth). He's a Foxfire pup and actually is quite a good puppy. But man was this puppy owner not prepared for owning a puppy. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a new dog owner. My last dog was a husky and I adopted her when she was 4-5 years old. She had her own challenges (she slipped her collar within the first 3 hours of adopting her and ran down the street). Bailey(the husky) crossed the rainbow bridge in January after suffering through Cushing's disease. 9 months after being diagnosed and $7k later, she was just not strong enough at 12 yo to fight it. Miss you Bailey.

So for some insane reason I decided to get a puppy. A golden puppy because I figured our first family dog was a lab/golden mix and was the best dog ever. Of course when she was a puppy all my 6 yo self had to do was pick up her poop. So 30 yo me figured "cakewalk". HA! 

But aside from the usual puppy antics Bowie is a very good smart boy. He knows sit, down, find it, leave it, stay (his stay is stellar), here (also wonderful recall), shake, touch, out (let go), and take it. His favorite treat in the world is carrots and ice cubes. He definitely likes the water (yay!) and is a lot mischievous! 

I plan on posting pics and his antics on this thread (whether anyone reads it or not) so I can look back at this when he's older. I will also include many pics and answer any questions I can. 

I am not a typical poster (I think) as I plan on being brutally honest, sarcastic, and hopefully funny. Right now for example, I am able to write this because I distracted my pup with a bully stick, all so I can enjoy a glass of wine in peace.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

The goblin king


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to you and your pup. Your first sentence gave me a chuckle. Looking forward to many more postings whether sarcastic, brutally honest or funny.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Labyrinth is one of my favorite movies, and I still chuckle thinking of my best friend's little boys yeling "throw the baby!" 
Bowie is adorable
We need more sarcasm here, but be prepared, you may get spanked by the mods.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Lol. I did already. I posted in a puppy thread and used a swear word but used **** instead. Still got a notification but now I know to be more careful. Or creative.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bowie is adorable. Welcome and looking forward to more.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bully sticks are a gift from God, as is wine!!!! 
Cheers to Bowie joining your household! He is beautiful.

I spy with my little eye... a leash tied to a furniture leg! LOL!
My pup is now almost 5, that's years- not months, and I still have a leash lashed to a heavy piece of furniture cuz that's how we roll!


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

What a cutie! He does look like he's ready for trouble! I'm sure he'll find more soon...

Having a puppy is like having a baby -- the minutes and hours last FOREVER, but somehow the months fly by in a flash. Enjoy!


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

He is gorgeous. How old is he? He knows so much!

Love the name. Another child of the 80's here. My top name pic for our new puppy was Falkor. Unfortunately I didn't start conditioning my kids soon enough. They just weren't on board with it.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Ha! Bowie is 3 months old as of Sunday. He was going to be Binx (from Hocus Pocus) or Bowie. 

Last night he discovered that if he jumped onto my bench he could then reach my bed (which is a bit high). So this morning whilst brushing my teeth and washing my face I heard him jump onto my bed. When I came out of the bathroom he was running as fast as he could in circles on top of the bed (zoomies) having a grand old time. The only thing I could think (other then how adorable it was and how I was now entering the bed wars) was "Don't fall off the bed! Your health insurance doesn't kick in for another two days!"


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a bit famous for being able to cuss like a drunken sailor - if you ever get tired of biting your tongue, there's a facebook group you can join - just send me a PM


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

What a cutie! your thread title is like the tag line to my life at the moment


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bowie is super cute!!! Lucky for him, I'm thinking  Sounds like you all are having a wonderful time together - just remember, the more activity he gets during his daytime schedule, the better chance you have at making it through a whole glass of wine in peace.  At least for the first two years or so.... If you're not signed up for puppy class yet, you might enjoy showing off what a star he is and it would be a great way to network with other owners of nice young dogs for puppy playdates. A couple sessions of wrestling with a peer every week can really help take the edge off a growing puppy. Just think what those bed-bounding zoomies will look like in 40 more pounds 

And for the record, even people who have owned Golden puppies before will often wonder what they were thinking, totally normal - Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Congratulations on Bowie, he's adorable.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He is adorable! As I explained to my mother-in-law having a puppy is a whole lot harder than having a new baby. Babies poop in a diaper and generally do not eat our shoes. That having been said puppies generally do not require college and law school tuition so it seems a wash to me! Enjoy the little boy moments. Puppies, like children, grow up too fast!


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

What a cutie..and looks like trouble with a Capital T! Oh wait that is all goldens. 

And don't lose hope when the teenage stage sets in...sit?? What is that? You want me to wait?? HA! 

And you might want to get a sippy cup for yourself for the wine! After getting bumped in the lip by an over eager puppy and red wine everywhere, we started putting wine, tea, and coffee in our lidded coffee cups! the benefit is the neighbors actually talk less about my walks with wine! :


----------



## RSB1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pammie said:


> Bully sticks are a gift from God, as is wine!!!!
> Cheers to Bowie joining your household! He is beautiful.
> 
> *I spy with my little eye... a leash tied to a furniture leg!* LOL!
> My pup is now almost 5, that's years- not months, and I still have a leash lashed to a heavy piece of furniture cuz that's how we roll!



I'm so glad I'm not the only one tethering their pup to furniture! Puppies can be so exhausting. Bowie is so cute! With that face, he can get away with anything!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I'm with Skyedog... start filling up your wine cellar now in preparation for the teenage years. And invest in a couple of bottles of high proof vodka for the really bad days.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

laprincessa said:


> I'm a bit famous for being able to cuss like a drunken sailor - if you ever get tired of biting your tongue, there's a facebook group you can join - just send me a PM


Oh not you Susan. :--appalled:


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome & please continue to post pics of Bowie he's a great looking pup. You'll surprised at how fast he'll grow into a Golden rug LOL


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

So every time Bowie has something he's not supposed to (a slipper, rock, piece of my roommate's dog's poop, etc) he brings it to the same spot in the middle of the living room. So at least I know if he's there I should be paying attention. Little dickens stole my slipper this morning! 

Bowie gets lots of exercise during the day and started levels training last Wednesday. He also has scheduled play dates with my friend's dogs and goes to daycare for a couple hours once or twice a week. He always comes back dirty, happy, and utterly exhausted. 

His chewing was getting SO much better until that dang tooth got loose and now it's worse then ever (although my hands appear to be safe for now). I've already gone through 1.5 bottles of bitter Apple spray. Do they sell stock? Where's my wine?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You are funny! I like the style...
and Bowie is DARLING!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

gold4me said:


> Oh not you Susan. :--appalled:


My normal response to this would get me banned. "


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! We look forward to many stories about and photos of Bowie, who looks adorable...except we know there is a little toothy monster there, too. 



Skyedog said:


> ...And you might want to get a sippy cup for yourself for the wine! After getting bumped in the lip by an over eager puppy and red wine everywhere, we started putting wine, tea, and coffee in our lidded coffee cups! the benefit is the neighbors actually talk less about my walks with wine! :


The lidded cups are a great idea! We have had more than one "wine tornado," with perfectly nice red wine wasted on the rugs and upholstery, not to mention our clothes. Happily we found that rubbing alcohol removes most wine stains.  

Now back to my nice wine... :wavey:


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

laprincessa said:


> my normal response to this would get me banned. "


ha ha ha ha



Bowie is such a cute little guy. That makes it really hard to get mad at him when he steals your slipper.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Ha! Luckily I already have a sippy cup as I have a small niece and nephew. And luckily MOST of my house is tile but he somehow always manages to have accidents (which are much fewer now thank goodness) on the rugs. 

Bowie ate an unknown on his nightly walk today so I'm keeping a close eye on him. He also eats every darn leaf and dirt clump in my backyard! (Pic below) he gets plenty of exercise and I just upped his food. 

Aaannnnddddd up comes dinner. As I write. (And whatever mystery thing he ate earlier I hope.) And where? On the easy to clean tile? Ha! Nope. On the impossible to clean rug. Cookie dough and red wine goes with cleaning up puppy vomit right? Cuz that's happening.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I am having my wine right now. You'd think by the time they are four, you wouldn't need the wine. But there are days.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bowie is adorable!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Have fun! Before you know, you will be drunk! Just kidding, before you know those puppy days will be sweet memories. They grow so fast.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Invest in some Nature's Miracle for the rug
And at eight years old, there are days when Max still drives me to the sippy cup


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm going to kill him. He's lucky he's cute. 

So I'm a new puppy parent. I've read the books, my homework, etc. Been training the little dickens and his training is pretty great for a 3 month old! ALL of which went out the window tonight! 

So I went over to one of my best friend's house tonight for a play date with her two pups and Bowie. All was going pretty great! She has a much bigger yard then me and you could tell Bowie was digging it (sorry dude!). So we were making a salad and some pasta in the kitchen for dinner and I hear my friend yell, "Oh expletive!" And I see my adorable pup run as fast as he can out to the backyard. My friend informs me that she had been cutting up an avocado and the seed had dropped to the floor which was now in my puppy's mouth. 

Now Bowie and I do the trade game. I know that it's pointless to chase a puppy around with a stolen possession because it becomes his favorite game of keep away. And until tonight Bowie has done excellent with the trading game. Remote, slipper, bark, rock, all can easily be traded for a treat. Until tonight. 

It was like talking down a suicide bomber. And he just knew that this prized possession, this thing that could kill him, was special. Certainly not worth a high value treat he was pretty sure he was going to get eventually anyway. So it took three of us a few minutes, and several more expletives, to corner him in the backyard and pry the potentially lethal object from his mouth. 

He looked pleased as punch. Insert expletive.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup. Pilgrim once went to a friends and pinched a whole bunch of grapes off their vine. Made the best "keeping-off" toy ever. And the expletives did not match my grey hair and good dress. But I wouldn't have missed it for the world. Bowie's a good-looking pup! Look forward to hearing his continuing adventures.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wait till he brings you back a deer leg, or some other body part.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

I feel yah. 
A beef bones for Jaxster, Ice cold beer for me!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Anymore Bowie updates?! I enjoyed reading.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Bowie is adorable!

Cary Grant thinks my peonies (which to be fair look like twigs) are sticks for him to carry around. So he heads for them and starts tugging. He also enjoys a snack of wood chips.

We get snow on Friday. I can't wait to see his reaction.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello from Bowie and Kate! Sorry about the long absence! I somehow managed to accidentally change my forum version from the mobile one to the computer one on my phone. I can't figure out how to change it back and now every time I try to post a picture it asks me for the URL when before I could just upload it from my phone. AND I HAVE SO MANY PICTURES TO POST!!!! 

Bowie is doing great and is now 19 weeks old. Holy cow is he getting big!!! His training is going great for the most part as long as I have food. If I don't, I can almost see the wheels turning in his head like, "Hmmmm. I know you want me to come to you, but what's in it for me?" 

Let's see.... All the doors to the bathrooms in my house are closed all the time as Bowie LOVES toilet paper. Seriously what is it with puppies and toilet paper? It looks like someone murdered a mummy when he gets in there. He also now drinks out of the toilet (yuck) which makes me super glad I got rid of those Clorox cleaner thingies. 

Bowie and I go hiking almost everyday, sometimes we just go for neighborhood walks instead), but since I have a bad knee my doctor mentioned doing trails instead. We love it! Well, except I learned that Bowie is a big fan of horse poop. First time he got a hold of some it was dry. Second time, I was not so lucky. It was fresh, wet, and so so gross to get out of his mouth. I was covered in horse poop which I tried to tell everyone we met on the trail was mud. I don't think it worked though as I could see some people sniff the air after we walked very quickly by and check the bottom of their shoes..... 

My roommate's dog Hailey (a dauschund bull terrier mix) is temporarily living at home with her grandma and grandpa because my roommate is moving soon and I think Bowie misses her terribly. Thankfully I have some new next door neighbor's who have.... Wait for it.... A one year old golden!!!!!! They love each other! Yay! 

I have so many more stories I've missed which I will post when I remember them. Lots more posts coming!!! Stay tuned! And if anyone knows how I can change the forum page back to the mobile one let me know so I can post more pics!!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Only just catching up with Bowie. He is gorgeous and I am loving the pictures and the stories - bring it on.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*Dang pic test*

Pic test. Success!!!! Can't figure out how to rotate it. But here is Bowie! Look how big he's getting!!!!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*Success!!!*

More pics! Yay!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*He's lucky he's cute*

So. My little angel Bowie, the one I was bragging about to my friends all night, is in big big trouble. Tonight I went out to dinner with friends to celebrate a birthday and left my obedient angel dog in the care of my roommate. 

When I got home my roommate was asleep and my puppy was very adorably passed out on his back in his crate. Didn't even wake up when I took his picture with the flash. So as I'm changing into my pjs he wakes up and I let him out and say hi. I follow him into the living room and as I am opening the door to go outside he starts peeing all over my rug. I correct him and try not to toss him outside (literally) but the damage is done. So I leave him outside while I clean up whilst he's jumping on the door trying to get back in. I ignore him, clean it up with Nature's miracle (something else I need to buy stock in) and throw the rug outside to clean tomorrow morning (cheap rug, will throw it in the wash after soaking it tomorrow, again, in Nature's Miracle. 

So before I let him back in I decide to go wash my hands in the bathroom... And I almost totally wipe out. On what? On pee!!!!! Apparently he slipped away from my cousin earlier tonight and peed on my bathroom floor. NO accidents at ALL in two months!!!! And now two in one night! And I almost killed myself slipping in the bathroom! I'm still recovering from knee surgery! And here I was thinking that he had been so good that I considered starting to let him sleep on my bed. NOPE!!! Buddy you just set that back AT LEAST 3 more months before that thought even crosses my mind again. 

And alas. I am out of wine. So I will settle for two Tylenol PM's and call it a night. Little (expletive)!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Bowie! you sure are a Wowie!

Ok, I have to apologize for that, You see all this puppy cuteness is just frying my brain! He is just so adorable!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Bowie, Bowie, Bowie. You just had to get your dad for saying you were doing so well! 

He is just so handsome!! Time to stock up on more wine.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*Me and my kid*

Me and my kid


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

This. Thread. Is. Life. 

SO FUNNY.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the Halloween picture! He's so cute!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

BowieGoblinKing said:


> Me and my kid


You are a terrific pair !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You have to remember Bowie is still a baby, he's going to have accidents. 

I feel it's our fault not the pups when they have an accident, we're either not watching them close enough, miss the cues, or they need to be taken out more often. Sometimes they just can't hold it any longer. 

Bowie will get there, it takes time, be patient and consistent.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving! Bowie went with me to my parent's house where he was mostly a good boy. He was tied down while inside as he is taller and able to counter surf quite deftly. I found out the other day that while he was running around with my niece and nephew he ate something plastic-y. How do I know? Luckily he pooped it out. In two different poops. At least it came out and doesn't seem to have done him any damage. He got the gizzards and some turkey and my nephew fed him an apple which was adorable (Bowie takes a bite, nephew takes a bite, and so on. 

*** quick side note: I am wiping tears off my cheeks because of my cousin and my dog. Bowie was lying in her lap in a very awkward position of his choosing (pic to follow) and she started gagging. Apparently Bowie started farting on her lap. She already calls him her little 'frat boy' and described the fart sounds as sounding like the spaceships in the Jetsons. I laughed so so hard and will never be able to watch the Jetson's again. 

So anyway Bowie had a big day today. He is officially 20 weeks old today. To celebrate we went on a two mile walk to Peets coffee where he got to meet lots of people. Then we went to Perfood Express where he got a bath to prepare him for his picture with Santa! Note: Bowie loves the water. Doesn't hesitate to jump in the kiddie pool I got him and has been known to climb into a shower or two when my cousin forgets to shut her bathroom door. But as soon as he knows he's getting a bath, it's like your pouring hot lava on him and he makes a break for it. Though the groomers he went to said he was an angel when he was with them, that was not what I experienced today. As long as I was actively washing him he seemed fine and calm. But the second I stopped to take a photo he tried to jump out. And he HATED the blower. He was much better when I allowed him to place his to front paws on my shoulder so he could hold on for dear life while I dried him off. Drama queen. 

My cousin picked us up in the car and drive us to his training center where he was super hyper because I wouldn't let him play with the other dogs until he got his picture taken. He wore a very tasteful bow tie. The daycare owner then said she wanted a silly picture of him for daycare and threw an elf hate on him. I was FLOORED when he left it on and posed for the camera with Santa. 

We stopped by Pet Smart and Home Goods on our way home where he got LOADS of attention and, at the insistence of the Home Goods staff, got his photo taken with a stuffed golden toy in their store. 

Now he is taking a much needed nap and I suspect he just lost another tooth (possibly a canine top tooth as he suddenly started chewing on something from a dead sleep and since then has been chewing on EVERYTHING. Santa photos and Christmas decorations to follow in a few days! Until then, cheers! &#55356;&#57207;


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Today's adventure


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Today's adventure 2


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Today's adventure 3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's growing into a very handsome boy, he looks so cute and festive with his bow tie.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

He is a cutie


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love his collar! He reminds me so much of our Cooper that passed away. Such a sweet face.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Bowie is so stinking cute! I just love the puppies, but I can't handle all of the work anymore. Can't keep up with them! lol

He has learned a lot already!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*Cuteness overload!!!!!*

My cousin bought Bowie some Christmas pj's today and they're so darn cute I can hardly stand it! A little big on him right now but he will definitely grow into them.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

More Xmas pj's


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

That is adorable. How long did Bowie wear them for?


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

He wore his pj's for almost 2 hours until he had to go to the bathroom. They're still pretty big on him so I'm sure he would have peed all over them


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*Updates and a wine sale at Costco!*

Bowie is now 5 1/2 months old and around 43lbs (His dad was 90 lbs btw). I have so many new pictures to post! 

So what has my little scamp been up to? Let's see...... I definitely owe my roommate a new bath mat as Bowie's favorite thing in the WORLD is to eat her toilet paper and to rip apart her bath mat. Bowie lost some serious teeth and only has his back back teeth left to lose. I finally found some (actually three in a row) by stepping on them in my bare feet (worse then Legos!). I spent my first night away from the house and Bowie since I got him. My dad agreed to puppy-sit whilst I was out enjoying my work party and spending the evening at a hotel. I made sure Bowie was well exercised and had an embarrassingly long 4 page instruction note on taking care of Bowie (though most of it was pertaining to where his food was and how much he gets, etc). So how did it go you ask? Little dickens was allegedly amazingly well behaved for my father AND let him sleep in till 9am (Bowie gets me up around 630-730 every day). Brat. 

Bowie also got his photo with Santa (he posed like a champ!) and I got him the NEATEST vest that lights up and changes color for nighttime walks! I'll post a picture I LOVE it! 

Bowie has been a lot more independent recently and his off leash recall is getting worse. Is he entering the terrible teens already? He ignored my commands one too many times so now when we go out into the front yard to play he wears a long line. So there! 

We also made Christmas cookies and Bowie was VERY helpful at making sure anything that fell off the counter didn't make it to the floor. 

In January-February his daycare will offer the Canine Good Citizen class and test. On a good day he can pass. Is he too young to take it? Should I wait? Or go for it? Not stressing about it too much. Costco had Korbel on sale for $8 so I MAY have bought a bottle or 5.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

His new vest!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Flour on his nose after "helping" me make cookies


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That pup is disgustingly cute. Love him!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

BowieGoblinKing said:


> Bowie is now 5 1/2 months old and around 43lbs (His dad was 90 lbs btw). I have so many new pictures to post!
> 
> Bowie also got his photo with Santa (he posed like a champ!) and I got him the NEATEST vest that lights up and changes color for nighttime walks! I'll post a picture I LOVE it!


Love the bowtie! He is so handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bowie's becoming such a handsome boy. 
Great picture of him with Santa.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh Bowie, you are WAY too handsome! I love all of your pictures!! 

What harness do you use with him? I think I am going to go that route this time at least for a while. And that vest is awesome! What and where? Tanner will be coming home soon!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Ugh. It has been raining all day and will continue to rain for the next week straight (though in drought stricken CA I can't super complain). Bowie is at the stage where all the mental exercise in the world and games of fetch down the hallway can only go so far (I Do NOT have enough wine). I broke down and took him for a 1.7 mile walk in the pouring rain. Bowie always gets crazy in the rain and today was no different. Also Bowie was kind to remind me that I forgot to introduce him to people carrying umbrellas as he barked at a poor neighborhood girl on her way home. So when I got home I quickly located an umbrella and we exchanged introductions for about 20 minutes. 

So Bowie doesn't really like the car. I think he gets car sick. He's actually been getting much better and will put his front paws up on the seat when I tell him to get in (he still won't jump in and I still have to lure him with food). Anyway he only tolerates the car trips if I put the window down. Sadly Bowie does not understand the concept of rain....


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Oh Bowie, you are WAY too handsome! I love all of your pictures!!
> 
> What harness do you use with him? I think I am going to go that route this time at least for a while. And that vest is awesome! What and where? Tanner will be coming home soon!



Bowie's daycare recommends the Sensations harness. I didnt know that and got the Easy Walk harness which works just fine for me. If he gets really excited he will still pull but I usually stop or turn around until he gets frustrated and stops. I like it. His light up vest harness is called Light Hound and I got it off amazon. I friggin love that thing! Bowie has a Holiday walk with his daycare downtown on Monday and he will wear that with his jingle bells. I wouldn't trust it in the pool (i.e. Submerged) but in the rain it appears to do fine. I will take many pictures.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Bowie is excited to get out and greet the neighbors this Christmas morning!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Mid zoomies!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I just caught up on Bowie's adventures and really enjoyed your thread. I am curious though. Has he gotten better about eating things, he shouldn't? My pup is 10 weeks and tries to mow everything outside. I have visions of a surgery, in my not too distant future. Amazing, how quick they can be, even when you are standing over top of them.

I keep hoping, this phase doesn't last too long, so I don't have a nervous breakdown.&#55357;&#56883;
Merry Christmas!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Well....... It's better then it used to be. He loves to bring in leaves to shred. Sometimes rocks but those are getting less frequent. Still eats grass and dirt. Just have to watch him. I want him to be a therapy dog when he gets older so we have been working hard core on "leave it!" Just imagine if someone dropped some cancer drugs on the floor and Bowie ate them. No thanks. His leave it is getting pretty good so now we are working on not going for things that are dropped to the floor. I.E. I will purposely drop something tempting and tell him to leave it. He is learning that everytime something drops to the ground he has to look to me for permission before he takes it. I imagine this will take some time though. 

Bowie has ingested some mystery items before that I have only found when I pick up his poop. And I keep a pretty close eye on him! Make sure you keep some hydrogen peroxide handy in case you need to make him throw up. My roommate's dog ate a dirty baby diaper once and we had to make her throw up or take her to the vet for emergency surgery (we called them and asked them what we should do). Worked like a charm and she threw up a LOT of diaper.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Bowie's favorite part of Christmas (aside from the scrambled eggs and cottage cheese that was added to his dog food) was ripping apart all the wrapping paper. My parent's couldn't stop laughing at him rolling around in the paper. He had a great time.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

My little Bowie tornado


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He certainly enjoyed Christmas, he's a doll.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone ever wonder, "My dog doesn't know how lucky he has it?"


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Merry Christmas Bowie! Looks like you had a blast for sure. :smiley: Thank you for the best and harness info! I'll be ordering one. Tanner came home today. Yay!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Merry Christmas Bowie! Looks like you had a blast for sure. :smiley: Thank you for the best and harness info! I'll be ordering one. Tanner came home today. Yay!


Look at that face! What a cutie!


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*At that teenage phase already!?*

Bowie is 6 months old and I think at midnight his teenage brain kicked in. Today on our 3 mile walk my normally well behaved puppy wouldn't stop pulling on his leash and kept jumping up at me. Which was REALLY neat when we were running across a busy intersection (in a crosswalk on the light) and he went from jumping to a dead stop right in front of me. So I stepped on his back paw, he yelped and rolled twice, I barely avoided a)re-injuring my knee and b) face-planting, and we finally made it across the intersection. I checked him for injuries and he was fine but seemed confused like, "Mom, why did you run into me? That was silly." Expletive.

In the middle of our walk I stopped to do some training and it took me about 10 minutes to get him to sit. My star-of-the-show-in-obedience-school puppy suddenly and stubbornly refused to sit. Having read About this phase on various internet posts, I absolutely refused to budge until he sat. And then the whole way home everytime he pulled I would say, "uh-oh" and turn around. I could tell he was getting frustrated but he continued to do it for more then a mile until the last quarter mile to the house where he cooperated. 

I was going to get him in a canine good citizen class next month!!! Now I'm wondering if I should wait until he's at least a year old. He was doing so well. Wahhhhh!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh boy what a stinker! I am in Novato and wanted a Firefox golden but none were available so we went to another well recommended breeder and are picking her up on the 22nd or 23rd of January. Can't wait!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

BowieGoblinKing said:


> Bowie is 6 months old and I think at midnight his teenage brain kicked in. Today on our 3 mile walk my normally well behaved puppy wouldn't stop pulling on his leash and kept jumping up at me. Which was REALLY neat when we were running across a busy intersection (in a crosswalk on the light) and he went from jumping to a dead stop right in front of me. So I stepped on his back paw, he yelped and rolled twice, I barely avoided a)re-injuring my knee and b) face-planting, and we finally made it across the intersection. I checked him for injuries and he was fine but seemed confused like, "Mom, why did you run into me? That was silly." Expletive.
> 
> In the middle of our walk I stopped to do some training and it took me about 10 minutes to get him to sit. My star-of-the-show-in-obedience-school puppy suddenly and stubbornly refused to sit. Having read About this phase on various internet posts, I absolutely refused to budge until he sat. And then the whole way home everytime he pulled I would say, "uh-oh" and turn around. I could tell he was getting frustrated but he continued to do it for more then a mile until the last quarter mile to the house where he cooperated.
> 
> I was going to get him in a canine good citizen class next month!!! Now I'm wondering if I should wait until he's at least a year old. He was doing so well. Wahhhhh!


What a stinker. I would do the class. Even if you don't do the test it will help with getting him prepared.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Loved hearing about his Christmas and seeing the pictures. He is such a cutie! Our Rico did that with the Christmas wrapping paper every year until his last and this year we really missed that naughty mess!

Isn't he early for the teenage behavior? My 3 yr old, Rusty, is definitely in the middle of that.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Bowie. I love you approximately $409 less then I did yesterday. Today on our walk Bowie was able to eat a very large half-eaten chicken bone leg he found on the street. He crunched it and ate it in less then 2 seconds. Literally I had time to get out one "drop it!" Before it was gone. Called the vet because of the bone's overwhelming size and because I was worried about it splintering. After some X-rays we decided to make him throw up at the vet to avoid a worst case scenario. The vet was impressed how big the chicken bone was. I was not impressed by my dog when I paid the bill.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's my little monster


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

He's adorable but boy, do I feel your pain! My boy is 7 months and life is anything but dull!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> Labyrinth is one of my favorite movies, and I still chuckle thinking of my best friend's little boys yeling "throw the baby!"
> Bowie is adorable
> We need more sarcasm here, but be prepared, you may get spanked by the mods.


I'll say!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> I'm a bit famous for being able to cuss like a drunken sailor - if you ever get tired of biting your tongue, there's a facebook group you can join - just send me a PM



Can you give me that info because I can write a story using anything I deem appropriate to keep it amusing and that would not work here because of a group of 'our way or the highway trouble makers'


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jud said:


> Can you give me that info because I can write a story using anything I deem appropriate to keep it amusing and that would not work here because of a group of 'our way or the highway trouble makers'


check your pm's


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*. . .*

So says the heifer - sp.



Pammie said:


> Bully sticks are a gift from God, as is wine!!!!
> Cheers to Bowie joining your household! He is beautiful.
> 
> I spy with my little eye... a leash tied to a furniture leg! LOL!
> My pup is now almost 5, that's years- not months, and I still have a leash lashed to a heavy piece of furniture cuz that's how we roll!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Your thread*

Just came across your thread today and read through it all. You are a talented funny writer and I hope you continue to post here. I'll take your creativity over cuss any day. Bowie is adorable as well. Hang in there as all of us puppy owners are. ... Besides well behaved puppies make boring stories.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Read your original post, and I whole-heartedly agree, I was not ready for puppy raising either! Thanks for saying it. Your pup oozes mischievous, lol. Very adorable.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Bowie found and ate a $409 half eaten chicken bone he found on our walk before I could pry it out of his mouth (crunches and swallowed in less then 3 seconds). Went the vet. He's totally fine now. I love him $409 less then I did the day before....


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

He's lucky he's cute


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

BowieGoblinKing said:


> Well....... It's better then it used to be. He loves to bring in leaves to shred. Sometimes rocks but those are getting less frequent. Still eats grass and dirt. Just have to watch him. I want him to be a therapy dog when he gets older so we have been working hard core on "leave it!" Just imagine if someone dropped some cancer drugs on the floor and Bowie ate them. No thanks. His leave it is getting pretty good so now we are working on not going for things that are dropped to the floor. I.E. I will purposely drop something tempting and tell him to leave it. He is learning that everytime something drops to the ground he has to look to me for permission before he takes it. I imagine this will take some time though.
> 
> Bowie has ingested some mystery items before that I have only found when I pick up his poop. And I keep a pretty close eye on him! Make sure you keep some hydrogen peroxide handy in case you need to make him throw up. My roommate's dog ate a dirty baby diaper once and we had to make her throw up or take her to the vet for emergency surgery (we called them and asked them what we should do). Worked like a charm and she threw up a LOT of diaper.


Dusty was really bad about picking up flattened pine cones on our walks and hiding them in his mouth. We would get back from the walk and ten minutes later he is shredding this pine cone all over the carpet. He would also catch and eat oysters if he got out in the water unsupervised for any length of time.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He's so handsome! I bet it's hard to stay mad at you that face! Glad everything turned out ok with the bone.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

That was one expensive bone he had, but I'm so glad that story ended well. That face is so sweet & cute I bet you forgave him quickly!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Little stinker! What a pricey bone. :-0 Tanner picks up stuff and hides it too if I'm close by. He just keeps his mouth closed so I know bc he normally pants outside. Leaves, pine straw, grass, moss, sticks...dirt. Anything. I really hope he quits soon but he's only 5 months so I assume it will be a while.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Dang it! Now he has an eye infection. Probably something he picked up on his hike today. Back to the vet tomorrow. Poor little guy.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh no, poor Bowie. Looks painful. :-(


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucy had one a few months ago, I rushed her to emergency because, of course in my mind she was going blind. Lol. Hers looked worse and was irritated and bulging. Vet gave her antibiotic creme. Not sure if you vet is reasonable but can get same stuff online. That is what my normal vet said but I was in emergency mode when it happened. Good luck! Btw: hers came from me and my obsession with getting the pooies out of her eyes. She is white and I don't want her to get stains. I'm more careful now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried washing it out with saline for a day and it looked a little better this morning but by the time we got to the vet's office it was all dischargey again and more swollen. No scratches which means no come of shame (yay!) but he also can't go to daycare or play with his doggie friends until it clears up (boo!). I had to drive by his daycare to let them know he wouldn't be in this week and I think I actually heard his little doggie heart break when we drove away..... 

Also EVERY time Bowie does something that is new I freak out. I am trying not to obsess about his hips every time he walks (was that a bunny hop?!). I was pretty sure he had pink eye so I'm proud of myself for not immediately jumping to "omg he's dying!" But of course when I googled it, it snowballed into, "he's gonna go blind if I don't take him to the vet first thing in the morning". Also his big boy fur is starting to get thicker but in patches. Mostly along his spine and the base of his tail and only his right hip so far ? I think it has been bothering him a little bit because he has started chasing his tail more and biting the base. But his skin looks good and normal and he's not obsessively doing it though he did rip out some fur yesterday. 

***BTW do NOT Google "why does my dog chase his tail" because, like WebMD, everything turns into cancer and death. So far the Internet has diagnosed my dog with various cancers, neurological disorders, glaucoma, EIC, malignant hyperthermia (which I actually have and was shocked it was also a dog thing), allergies, HD, etc. I have GOT to stop googling everything.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Been there, I drove to the vet in tears thinking she was going blind. Lucy's was an infection, what did your vet say it was? Something contagious if no daycare. Beira did think dogs got anything like pink eye?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

He said Bowie had pink eye and that there was enough bacteria that it might be contagious to other dogs. Poor thing. PS his eye is super gross.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

when Max had surgery for a lipoma, one of the sutures bled a little that night. He rolled over and there was a bit of blood on the floor. 
I took pictures of the incision, and sent them to every vet tech I knew, pm'd a few people on here, and generally had a major panic attack. 

Only after several messages telling me that the incision was fine and it was perfectly normal did I manage to calm down - but I still called the vet in the morning. 
You're perfectly normal - we all worry over every little twitch.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Bowie watches TV! Like legit watches tv. Turns out he HATES Family Guy. I have no idea what or who on that show he hates but he starts barking and growling whenever it's on for more then a few minutes. It's hilarious. Less funny if I fall asleep with the TV on at get woken up at 3am, but still pretty darn funny.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

BowieGoblinKing said:


> Bowie watches TV! Like legit watches tv. Turns out he HATES Family Guy. I have no idea what or who on that show he hates but he starts barking and growling whenever it's on for more then a few minutes. It's hilarious. Less funny if I fall asleep with the TV on at get woken up at 3am, but still pretty darn funny.


I am LOL, mostly because Marshall LOVES family guy and it has become a routine to watch an episode when he is crated for the night. #badinfluence

:doh:


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

I love Family Guy. For whatever reason Bowie does not. He either does not like Stewie or Brian. He seems fine with the other characters. Trying to figure out how to post video because I caught him growling and barking at Family Guy last night. Here he is almost ready to growl.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyone know anything about exercise intolerance? Bowie and I have gone walking at least 2-4 miles everyday for a few months now (unless he goes to daycare for the day) and he has never seemed to have any problems going on the longer walks except for the last couple weeks. The weather has been getting a tad warmer (65-75 degrees) but I still try not to take him out over 70. Lately his tolerance for walking is varying dramatically. For example on Sunday I took him for our usual, easy 2 mile walk around the neighborhood. We were going to go further but I noticed him panting and slowing down at mile 1 and stopped and gave him some water. When we got home after mile 2 he drank a ton of water while laying down and then rested on his side and panted for several minutes (to the point I was becoming concerned). Normal behavior after an hour long nap. On Monday I took him on a 4 mile walk with my friend and her two dogs and he was a champ. Got the zoomies after with her dog in the backyard. Today I took him on an easy 2.3 mile hike and he lay down at mile 2 (two water breaks on the walk). He was panting heavy, drank a ton of water, and seemed really tired. For 8 months old I feel like this isn't normal? Or is it like people (like some day at the gym I feel like I can run for miles and some days I'm like "nah"). His energy level overall seems unchanged except for on these walks. Eating normal. Drinking a bit more water but no accidents or excessive potty breaks. Called the vet who seemed to think it was more of a behavior thing without any other symptoms (no coughing, no limping, hips seem fine, gums and tongue normal color, etc). Told me to bring him in for labs if he gets worse or another symptom pops up. 

Again is this normal behavior?


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's a picture of my puppy Bowie


----------

